# TRY CASTING & BLASTING WITH THE WIND at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
November 8, 2018*






​
*DUCK SEASON CAST & BLAST​*



We only have a limited number of days still available for our 2018 Cast & Blast offering, so don't hesitate! Call 888-677-4868 for more information and reservations.

*BFL's October Donation to the BCT​*





​
For most of the year, Bay Flats Lodge has been encouraging our guests to contribute to the Building Conservation Trust (BCT), as we happily match all guest donations. These donations have come from corporate guests and individuals alike, and they have added up quickly. After October's contribution of more than $1,000.00, we've been blessed to be able to contribute over $26,000.00 to help create, maintain and restore fishing habitat on the central Texas coast. In the near future we'll be letting you know exactly what these funds are doing.

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**MONDAY - Nov 5th*
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Sunday and Monday were two great days with these guys! The weather was a bit different each day, as was the bite, but they managed to fill the box up both days with fish. They caught trout, redfish, and drum, which made for some great times!






​
*Capt. Heath Borchert* - Great half day trip with Eric & Roger. Getting limits of drum plus some reds after fishing with Chance this morning getting him on his 1st trout and limit. He snuck off before I could snap a pic.






​
*TUESDAY - Nov 6th*
*Capt. Garrett Wygrys* - This is from Captain Garrett Wygrys, who has already surpassed "The up and coming player" award, and now fits right in as a household name as a Bay Flats Lodge guide. Cheers to one of the newest Bay Flats stars!






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - We changed gears with the slacked-off winds we had today, and looked for a trout bite over shell. Nicoleâ€™s big redfish was a surprise to start the morning off, but a fast paced trout bite soon followed. They were done with their 2-person limit in short fashion with trout to 17-inches. After playing catch-and-release for a little while, we found a few small reds and drum, but nothing to add to the box. Headed in early so they could head back home. Great two days of fishing with a really nice couple.






​
*BE GONE WITH THE WIND​*Whenever the ducks run for shelter from the wind, so should you. And due to the amount of advanced technology available today, it should be a hope of yours that you are able to plan your hunt so as to be in a protected area before the ducks come to the realization that they need to be there as well. Thereâ€™s a lot of land thatâ€™s just barely above sea level where we hunt along the Texas coast, but in many instances there is the occasional sand dune or clump of thick marsh grass or bushes that can provide ample cover for you right against the bank of the water. So, whenever the wind starts blowing, start looking for just such places on the leeward side of small inlets, coves, or back lakes. Any amount of calm water at that point will do nothing but invite the ducks to light in your deeks, and often without even a second thought.

In windy instances, try using less decoys than you normally would use, only tossing out about 20 to 30 at a time instead of 50 or 60. And, because it seems as though you donâ€™t need to do as much convincing in the face of a strong wind, restrict your calling whenever itâ€™s really windy, as you will many times find that if you give them one really good call while theyâ€™re passing, theyâ€™ll generally turn-in and you donâ€™t have to coax them any further. And then there are the days when you donâ€™t have to call them at all in order to have them drop by for a visit. But, those days are few and far between. Happy hunting to everyoneâ€¦!

*THE HUNT FOR TROPHY TROUT​*





​
Fall is finally here, and at Bay Flats Lodge the cooler air turns our thoughts to big cold-water trout. Wading and throwing artificial lures for these trophies is the highlight of the season for us, and many of the anglers on the Texas coast.

We want to see you here at the lodge and share an amazing winter fishing experience with you. This time of year, our guideâ€™s goals are to help you catch the trout of a lifetime. So, weâ€™re offering a special. From December 2018 through February 2019, weâ€™re offering a $25.00 discount on lodging and meals for everyone who books a wading with artificial lure trip. That means that if you book a trip for you and 3 friends or colleagues, youâ€™ll save $100.00 right off the top.

So, please donâ€™t wait. Call Bay Flats Lodge today at 1-888-677-4868 and book a trip to enjoy the fantastic cool air thatâ€™s come to the Gulf Coast.

*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_In the 8-plus years that we have been using Bay Flats Lodge to entertain customers, we have never had a bad experience with a guide...and the food is always fantastic! Bay Flats sets the bar for fishing and hunting lodges everywhere! - *Jeremy W. 11/7/18*

Capt. Harold Dworaczyk was great! I would not hesitate to go out with Capt. Harold again, and I hope to do so! The service was top-notch, and everyone was very friendly, accommodating, and the food was great. Keep doing what you're doing. This was my first trip, and I had been told by friends that had been there before that it was top-notch, and I was not disappointed! - *Michael G. 11/7/18*

Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt put us on the fish both days! Excellent time and he really took care of us! The food is delicious, and the service is first-class! - *David W. 11/6/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 50 % Precip. / 0.04 in*
Scattered showers and thunderstorms, especially early in the day. High 78F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Friday 100 % Precip. / 0.59 in*
Cloudy and windy with periods of rain. Thunder possible. High 59F. Winds NNE at 20 to 30 mph. Chance of rain 100%.
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Mostly cloudy. Slight chance of a rain shower. High 58F. Winds NE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday 40 % Precip. / 0.01 in *
Rain showers early with overcast skies later in the day. High 68F. Winds NE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Monday 40 % Precip. / 0.05 in*
Variable clouds with showers and scattered thunderstorms. Storms more numerous in the morning. High 64F. Winds N at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Synopsis: *
A weak front may drift offshore during the day on Thursday, which would shift light winds to the northeast, however most locations will maintain an easterly flow. Isolated to scattered showers will become possible. A strong cold front will move across the middle Texas coastal waters early Friday morning. Numerous to widespread showers and scattered thunderstorms are expected along the front and continuing behind the front. A strong to very strong offshore flow is expected behind the front Friday into Saturday with gusts to gale force possible over the Gulf waters Friday and Friday night. Winds are expected to decrease Saturday night into Sunday as a coastal trough develops over the northwest Gulf of Mexico. Another strong cold front is expected to move into the coastal waters Monday with a strong to very strong offshore flow expected again for the Gulf waters. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 75.9 degrees
Seadrift 81.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 75.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com*

*Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

â€œWin with Waterlooâ€, â€œForEverLast Fishing Funâ€ promo....
Waterloo Rods (Jimmy Burns), along with Bay Flats Lodge, and in combination with ForEverLast Fishing (Billy Gerke) have been generous enough to spread some pre-holiday cheer! During my available dates in December, January and February, if you book an overnight stay at the lodge along with a fishing trip, (wading w/lures) youâ€™ll receive a $300 gift card of your choice from either the Waterloo Pro Shop or ForEverLast, Inc. (You must be a first-time customer with the lodge to be eligible for the gift card) Take advantage of this offer for a great trip, and a great gift for a friend, family member, or just for yourself. Itâ€™s a win/win for everyone, and the fishing has been great and only getting better! Call the Lodge and ask for the â€œWin with Waterlooâ€, â€œForEverLast Fishing Funâ€ fishing special with me! Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina Waterloo Rods ForEverlast Inc. Majek Boats Mercury Marine Marty Strakos Coastline TrailersPower-Pole Total Boat Control GlynnandKim Walling Midcoast Corks. Captain Todd Jones.


----------

